# Sprache der Soundtracks in World of Warcraft



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin einer dieser Menschen, die gern so viel wie möglich über die Lore von World of Warcraft wissen möchten.Jetzt momentan interessieren mich die Lieder.

Ich möchte gern wissen, was es für Sprachen sind, die immer in den Soundtracks von Russell Brower vorkommen wie zb die von den Titanen,Zwerge usw.

Wär super wenn was rauskäm 

Danke schon mal im vorraus...
Wer nich weis was ich meine ich hab hier noch von Ulduar '' Antechamber'' beigefügt

Ulduar : Antechamber


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Also sicher kann ich es nicht sagen, aber für mich hört sich das Lied aus Ulduar an wie Latein. Will mich da aber nicht hundertprozentig festlegen und übersetzen kann ichs schonmal gar nicht ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Februar 2011)

Frei erfundene Sprache


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (13. Februar 2011)

Nagut...es kann frei erfunden sein, aber es muss doch irgendeinen hintergrund haben...die Sprache der Elben in HdR ist eine Mischung aus latein und keltisch


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Februar 2011)

Latein ist es zumindest sicher nicht.


----------



## mmmagekill (14. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Latein ist es zumindest sicher nicht.



Woher nimmst du die Sicherheit das es nicht Latein ist? Wegen der Gesangsart versteht man den Text sowieso nicht ganz richtig (und ich meine da ein lateinisches wort rausgehört zu haben o.O)


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

was denn für eins? 
mag sein das man vielleicht meint das man da das ein oder andere wort raushört.

aber als jemand der latein kann und auch nachhilfe gibt bin ich mir sehr sicher das es was anderes, bzw fantasie is.

ich hab mir auch schon teilweise eingebildet manchmal englisch zu verstehen. in sturmwind glaub ich aber bin mir nich sicher ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, so als Nicht-Lateiner, hörte sich für mich so an ^^

Aber Lateinnachhilfe... Ich komm mal auf dich zurück, wenn ich das Latinum nachholen darf für's Studium


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

wie kann man in Latein Nachhilfe geben? ich hab jetzt das 2e Jahr Latein und mir kommts so vor, dass man bei der Sprachen einfach nur dumm auswendig lernen kann oder ich hab noch nicht erkannt wies anders 
geht^^


----------



## tightor (16. März 2011)

Hab mal 1 jahr kein latein mehr haste alles vergessen


----------



## Alux (17. März 2011)

hey ich habs seit 1,5 jahren und werds noch 2,5 haben und kann null als oamn vergisst auch alles selbst wenn mans hat


----------

